# Photos now with my post on Montana Land



## CrazyLady (Dec 28, 2002)

Hey, finally figured out how to post a copy of the brochure the real estate made of my land for sale in Montana, but you'll have to scroll down my posting to see them. Sorry I do not have other photos with me, but Patty does have many. Thanks for looking..


----------

